# Emergency Department's



## EMT11KDL (Dec 5, 2010)

Does your local ED have food (Snacks) and drinks for when after you drop a patient off.  

Our ED have soda, juice, coffee, sandwich (PB J, Ham, Turkey), and other snacks.


----------



## MMiz (Dec 5, 2010)

One provided all EMS in uniform a free meal in the cafeteria, but we rarely made it that far north.  Otherwise, the other five regular hospitals didn't offer a thing.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 5, 2010)

Sometimes they don't get too upset if we raid a sandwich or juice from the pantry set aside for Pt.'s.

Last new year's eve, the hospital in our North District held a potluck in one of the three resus rooms for all the ED staff and all the medics were welcome to help theirselves.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 5, 2010)

Some have made snacks and sodas available. Most don't. During holidays, we might be invited to partake in a meal though, even at some of the facilities that normally don't provide food. I think once I got a free meal just because... a long time ago, in a galaxy...


----------



## feldy (Dec 5, 2010)

yes...some even have a nice lounge with decent couches and a 42inch flat screen.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> Does your local ED have food (Snacks) and drinks for when after you drop a patient off.
> 
> Our ED have soda, juice, coffee, sandwich (PB J, Ham, Turkey), and other snacks.




Some do, some don't. Some did until they caught people coming in on their day off regularly to get free food, which resulting in a memo about how they're not doing it anymore and a picture from a security camera.


----------



## MrBrown (Dec 6, 2010)

Why would they? That is what the fridge at the ambulance station is for


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 6, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Why would they? That is what the fridge at the ambulance station is for



Ya the only time I've seen a medic grab some food from the hospital pantry was a moment of desperation during a busy shift. Those sandwiches are not so great.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Why would they? That is what the fridge at the ambulance station is for



Stations? [/sarcasm]


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 6, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Stations? [/sarcasm]



I might just blow your mind then. We actually get, the legally mandated meal/rest breaks too. Two 30 minute paid breaks per 12 hour shift. During which we're only available for Code 4 (emerg calls), no transfers, standby's or non-emerg (Code 3) calls. We have to be returned to a station for it too. AND if it's interrupted for an emerg call, we get another one. AND if we're taken outside the window without a break, we get to claim $15 bucks per missed break. It's a crazy crazy world.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 6, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Stations? [/sarcasm]


You mean like BP/76/ARCO/Shell/Chevron? Those stations?


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> You mean like BP/76/ARCO/Shell/Chevron? Those stations?





Shwing. 

Actually, near the end of my days at my So Cal company I got smart. Go to posting area (we could be within a reasonable distance, we didn't have to be right at that specific corner), find the closest neighborhood park. Post there. 

The small company I worked for in Massachusetts worked out of a central base (most of the time, we did do a little posting due to where some of the calls were). To be honest, given the conditions in the crew room in terms of space and cleanliness, I'd rather be posting. The only benefit that the base had was internet.


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 6, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> You mean like BP/76/ARCO/Shell/Chevron? Those stations?



That is why you get the hell out of an urban system with a posting plan and move out rural. B) No way I'd ever go back to that crap.


----------



## Akulahawk (Dec 6, 2010)

Actually, I also pretty much learned the parks around our service areas... The few times we had time to snooze... you'd find me at one of those parks, under a tree...


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 6, 2010)

In ABQ a couple of the hospitals had an EMS break room with snacks. In Denver it seemed like every single one had one. 
Our hospital here doesn't, but then again we sit in station most of the day anyways


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 6, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> In ABQ a couple of the hospitals had an EMS break room with snacks. In Denver it seemed like every single one had one.
> Our hospital here doesn't, but then again we sit in station most of the day anyways



Most of the hospitals in the Dallas area, atleast from HCA, have EMS break rooms.

Most had little snacks like peanuts and small cans of soda... but there were some nice ones, such as McKinney ALWAYS had sandwiches / candy like SNickers and Twix and Skittles.  Plano had sandwiches and icecream.


Once, when I went down to Austin, I saw one of their EMS rooms.  I was jealous.  ATcEMS is spoiled beyond belief.  Though they were nice enough to let us raid it for our 4 hour drive back to Dallas


----------



## Bullets (Dec 6, 2010)

Most hospitals have some kind of room for is to hang out in, the amount of food varies. One place we just take from the patients cart, I love the cranberry juice in the plastic cups with foil lids. Another place gives out of the cafeteria, but the trauma centers all have excellent breakrooms

On holidays they usually order food. We got olive garden on thanksgiving!


----------



## lampnyter (Dec 6, 2010)

We take the graham crackers from the place where we get the stuff to restock our NRB and what not.


----------



## Melclin (Dec 6, 2010)

Tea and coffee. 

Some hospitals have juice and little packets of biscuits as well. 

Each ambulance has its own branch or station or whatever you might call it, to which it returns after a job and there is usually cheap chips, drinks and so forth for a small donation to the social club in the kitchen.


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 6, 2010)

EMT11KDL said:


> Does your local ED have food (Snacks) and drinks for when after you drop a patient off.
> 
> Our ED have soda, juice, coffee, sandwich (PB J, Ham, Turkey), and other snacks.



I haven't seen that here in CT.  I did my field rides for Medic school in Utah and one of the local hospitals would give the ambulance crew a voucher for a free meal in the cafeteria.  Guess which hospital got more patients around lunch time?


----------



## phideux (Dec 6, 2010)

At the ER here, they have fruit and granola bars, and coffee or iced tea.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Dec 7, 2010)

Almost all of the Wake County ERs have some sort of EMS break room. Some are in the ER, some are separated. I think we have access to coffee and soda at all of them.


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 7, 2010)

Here in West Hills they just built a new er, so we got a nice lounge to hang around in and get drinks and food. Rockstars, coffee, cold water bottles.


----------



## EmtTravis (Dec 7, 2010)

One of the hospitals around here just has a lil closet type room with a small desk and 2 chairs for us to fill out paperwork and thats it.  The other has a lil bit bigger room and we can go get ice and water if we want.  No snacks really.


----------



## fma08 (Dec 7, 2010)

I usually just walk down the hallway back to quarters. The other hospitals we go to on a fairly regular basis are 45-60min away so then it's more of a get your paperwork done so we can head back ASAP kind of thing.


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 8, 2010)

Our local hospitals all have some sort of EMS room with a coffee machine.  One puts out some little snacks - chips, peanuts, sandwiches, etc.  But usually, the IFT guys sit in there waiting for their patients, so they graze and there's nothing left by the time evening rolls around. 

But we have about six WaWas in town.  I don't need a free bag of chips that bad.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Dec 8, 2010)

Two of our three area hospitals have a small reporting room with desk, phone, dispatch patch (red hotline), printer, a few office chairs a couch and a few other odds and ends. The other one is awaiting renovation and doesn't have anywhere for us. We just take over the Ambulance triage desk and hang out there.


----------



## samiam (Dec 9, 2010)

Henry ford hospital in Detroit has water bottles and a bunch of snacks as you walk out of the bay


----------



## njff/emt (Dec 14, 2010)

there's only one hospital in my area that has a ems lounge if you can call it that., It has a table, afew chairs, computer, snacks, water, and a coffee machine., The only problem is that they all that in a small room., Plus the other problem that plagued it was ER staff would always use it as their break room when they just had theirs redone, and they would always raid the place., Thankfully they added a combo pad to the door.


----------



## nakenyon (Dec 23, 2010)

A few of the hospitals around here are nice enough to provide us snacks, but for the most part there really isn't anything resembling an EMS room or anything of the sort.


----------



## Adz (Dec 23, 2010)

WolfmanHarris said:


> I might just blow your mind then. We actually get, the legally mandated meal/rest breaks too. Two 30 minute paid breaks per 12 hour shift. During which we're only available for Code 4 (emerg calls), no transfers, standby's or non-emerg (Code 3) calls. We have to be returned to a station for it too. AND if it's interrupted for an emerg call, we get another one. AND if we're taken outside the window without a break, we get to claim $15 bucks per missed break. It's a crazy crazy world.



Legally mandated breaks? 

Never even knew those existed, much less that we would get them.... 

Most of the time once we leave the station for our first call we don't make it back until after shift change, ahh the joys of EMS. 

But a few of the hospitals do have some cans of soda they "reserve" for EMS (If you can get to it before the ER staff).


----------



## b2dragun (Dec 24, 2010)

We get anywhere from $5-7 at the cafeterias, couches, tv, fully stocked fridge with soda/juice/water/gatorade/energy drinks, sandwiches, ice cream, salads, cookies, fruit, pastries.  And this time of year the RN's usually bring us in treats.  The lounges are great, some have computers for us.  

Nothing like ending shift with free eggs, bacon, potatoes and some oj.


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 26, 2010)

Sandwiches, pop, candy bars, bagels, juice, and once in a while some brownies.

Edit: our ems rooms have computers too. Gotta love it.
.


----------

